# Pork



## Anne (Jun 14, 2013)

Specifically, jowls - what do you do with them, if you use them at all?????


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

Never had the . . . pleasure.  But I'm sure there's something to be done with them that our culinary friends will suggest for you.

Now, please forgive the diversion but every time I see or hear the word "pork" I'm reminded of a hilarious typo I saw in a jobs want ad many years ago.  It was for a waitress and a local cafe and ended with "Must be willing to pork."  Obviously, they meant "work" but can't help some smartass (not me but would have been happy to oblige...) saw an opportunity to have a little fun...

Good luck with your jowls...

Wishing to be of assistance, just Googled "Pork Jowls" and a lot of delicious ideas appeared.  Go for it!


----------



## Anne (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank, That Guy......hmm...wonder if business picked up at that cafe after they got a new waitress...   

Didn't really 'expect' any answer to that recipe question, but I know years ago they didn't waste anything, so thought maybe someone would remember.   I did some googling and came up with a few ideas....I am thinking it is similar to side pork, which we had at home instead of bacon.  Lots more fat, but good when fried to a crisp and drained.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 15, 2013)

Hog jowls are required eating on new years day. They are usually used to season peas ( also required ) but can be fried separately too. 

We seldom use them any other time of the year but they are good to season peas or beans any time.


----------



## Anne (Jun 15, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Hog jowls are required eating on new years day. They are usually used to season peas ( also required ) but can be fried separately too.
> 
> We seldom use them any other time of the year but they are good to season peas or beans any time.



thanks, rkunsaw....hadn't heard of that, but am thinking that is using the smoked ones??  No smoker here, but my neighbor has one, and we may just try frying up one bag, and just give him the rest.  

Interesting things coming up with google......may try making some kale chips, and something- or - other with the pork hocks.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 16, 2013)

We don't usually use the smoked ones, only fresh. Be careful if you fry them. They taste great but they splatter grease all over. Use a splatter shield.


----------



## Anne (Jun 16, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> We don't usually use the smoked ones, only fresh. Be careful if you fry them. They taste great but they splatter grease all over. Use a splatter shield.



eeww....I don't like the idea of the grease, but....I understand there's no transfats in this stuff, nor in the lard.   It's something we might have to do outside too, since it would sure smell up the house.


----------

